# Father hates me



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

I just noticed something that I've been dealing with a long time. Everything I do no matter what is not good enough. My father looks at me with disappointment and hate for me, for not doing anything significant with my life, even though hes nothing either. He always talks in short under his breath remarks saying negative stuff about me, how I'm worthless, just leaching off him, how my mom always takes my side. I want to move out soon like I've said, is there small steps I can take to adjusting to a life outside of home, and of course if my dad knew I was walking out he'd destroy all of my stuff and throw the rest out if I don't get it before. He's always been extreme, either acting really joyful, to the point it's annoyingly, or really aggressive/angry, which makes him even more annoying. I just want to be somewhere peaceful and quiet. Anyone else in a similar household/situation.


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation and it sucks. The solution is to stay as far away from people like your father as humanly possible. Find supportive, loving, encouraging, positive, and uplifting people to surround yourself with. Miserable pricks just want to tear other people down and drag them into the abyss with them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is your dad under a lot of stress or something? It sounds he is channeling stuff onto you, which isn't fair, or he is trying to motivate you in a bad way.


----------



## Niji (Feb 5, 2017)

andrew141 said:


> I just noticed something that I've been dealing with a long time. Everything I do no matter what is not good enough. My father looks at me with disappointment and hate for me, for not doing anything significant with my life, even though hes nothing either. He always talks in short under his breath remarks saying negative stuff about me, how I'm worthless, just leaching off him, how my mom always takes my side. I want to move out soon like I've said, is there small steps I can take to adjusting to a life outside of home, and of course if my dad knew I was walking out he'd destroy all of my stuff and throw the rest out if I don't get it before. He's always been extreme, either acting really joyful, to the point it's annoyingly, or really aggressive/angry, which makes him even more annoying. I just want to be somewhere peaceful and quiet. Anyone else in a similar household/situation.


Me, somehow my father changed but not at all, now im studying moved to city 200+ km far from home and i feel really good.


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is your dad under a lot of stress or something? It sounds he is channeling stuff onto you, which isn't fair, or he is trying to motivate you in a bad way.


Maybe from work, but he's been like that since I was born, always talking about work/money. I guess he wants me to be motivated which I am, I just want to do things my way and be successful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

andrew141 said:


> Maybe from work, but he's been like that since I was born, always talking about work/money. I guess he wants me to be motivated which I am, I just want to do things my way and be successful.


Maybe he needs to know that.


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Maybe he needs to know that.


Yeah, and then he'd probably kick me out and I have nowhere to go or a car.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

andrew141 said:


> Yeah, and then he'd probably kick me out and I have nowhere to go or a car.


I don't think he will be that bad.


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

I've been feeling this way about my mother lately. All I've ever done is reach out for help in regards to my issues mental and physical. & all I get in return is gossip and snide remarks. The only difference is she tells me to my face and thinks nothing of it. I don't have the means to move out and be on my own. So I say if you can figure out a way to be on your own, go for it. Maybe you have other family members that'll help you out financially if that is the issue?


----------

